# Its All Your Fault...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So after joining the forum and looking at Alphas photos I ordered a couple. My new Alphas arrived today... Ordered them from ebayâ€™s a1cufflinks.com over at Cyprus. I was worried about costumes and itâ€™s not much more expensive than ordering from HK.

Well packed and took about a week to get here on standart international mail. Itâ€™s ok from my experience.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The watches came in wrapped in an incredible amount of plastic film. I was beginning to feel paper-clip anxiety trying to get all the plastic out.










I was a little afraid about the bracelets, as itâ€™s usually the part that suffers the most criticism. They appear to be solid links and have a nice weight, maybe a little on light side thoughâ€¦ Bracelet screws were nicely tight. This thing even has proper diving extensions and all!










And here are watches, the submariner LV and a GMT coke. They both look fantastic for the price. They feel solid and heavy, with a nice fast-paced ticking.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The submariner has a see-through back, something I was very pleased about.










Only down-side isâ€¦ now I want an Alpha Panda!!!!


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Enjoy! Coke looks better than the Pepsi too, damn I made the wrong choice, Che's fault!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Been looking at these myself and have

come to the conclusion that I want one.

Must try and convince the wife now.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

part_timer said:


> Enjoy! Coke looks better than the Pepsi too, damn I made the wrong choice, Che's fault!


Your's is noce too, in fact it was your picture that made me look at the GMT's... I think your's would look better if the dial was blue... anyway, and if you come to regret your decision, Alpha sells just the bezels. You can buy the coke and replace your pepsi epsi:



Raptor said:


> Been looking at these myself and have
> 
> come to the conclusion that I want one.
> 
> Must try and convince the wife now.


Just let her be the last one to know :sly:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Alpha Club! Don't let those cheap homages from Switzerland get you down, they'll never last









Those Swiss people have made replicas of most of the Alpha range, Daytona's, Submariners, PlanetO and more, it's really terrible what they're up to in the Swiss cantons :lol: :man_in_love:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

[IMG alt="Thumbs up.jpg"]http://lh3...AAAAADFs/wM3T0cyuAgQ/s144/Thumbs up.jpg[/IMG] Got my vote...! ( Despite the cyclops)


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

How did you find the process of setting the watch? Crown feels like it's on a hair trigger when your adjusting the time and the GMT hand. Took me 2 attempts because the date would move forward a day when I'd set everything corrcetly! Not something I'd want to reset all the time, but haven't had need to so far as I can't let the watch run out of power yet!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Welcome to the Alpha Club! Don't let those cheap homages from Switzerland get you down, they'll never last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel! It really is, those Swiss should be ashamed of themselves :wink2:



BlueKnight said:


> [IMG alt="Thumbs up.jpg"]http://lh3...AAAAADFs/wM3T0cyuAgQ/s144/Thumbs up.jpg[/IMG] Got my vote...! ( Despite the cyclops)


A lot of people seem to hate cyclops... I kind of like them on some watches...



part_timer said:


> How did you find the process of setting the watch? Crown feels like it's on a hair trigger when your adjusting the time and the GMT hand. Took me 2 attempts because the date would move forward a day when I'd set everything corrcetly! Not something I'd want to reset all the time, but haven't had need to so far as I can't let the watch run out of power yet!


I didn't felt that way with mine... my biggest problem with it is screwing the crown back in, I had to try a few times. The submariner is another matter... I somehow coudn't find the day adjustment position. I hear what seems the mechanism fliping the day wheel but the days won't cycle... They will only cycle if I move the hands 24h... I really can't confirm this, yesterday I was in a bit of an hurry so I didn't try it that much...

BTW, I wore the GMT all day yesterday and the submariner stayed home... it's still ticking today even though I didn't wind it. So the power it still has is just by the movement it received when I was adjusting the bracelet. That's impressing! :good:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm an idiot... day wheel works fine with the submariner... I was rotating the crown forward but with this watch it works backwards...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Both watches maintaning the same time as my desktop to the exact minute! :shocking:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Another soon-to-be member of the Alpha club here. Read lots of favourable reviews here so finally got round to ordering a Sub-alike. Hurry up postie !

Heard the GMT's can have problems with the crown coming out when setting the gmt hand, so i'd be interested in hearing if you have any trouble with yours.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Another soon-to-be member of the Alpha club here. Read lots of favourable reviews here so finally got round to ordering a Sub-alike. Hurry up postie !
> 
> Heard the GMT's can have problems with the crown coming out when setting the gmt hand, so i'd be interested in hearing if you have any trouble with yours.


Well, there's a member here who posted that exact problem with his Explorer. It's the only one I know about so far. I only have my Alphas for 6 days, so I can't tell much about long-term reliability. All I can say about the GMT is that the movement feels better that the sub, if you can tell such a thing from the sound it makes and the feeling winding it.

Anyway, I think you'll be very pleased with your Alpha. It's a solid watch and for the price they ask I don't know how they make money out of them...

Cheers!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> ... I was worried about costumes ...


Why? I always found the Cypriot National Costume rather fetching...


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Although I've only re-set it twice, I've found that it's best to have the date on the previous day's when positioning the GMT hand and time hands. When you try screwing the crown back the date allways slips forward. 

The watch has lost about 3 minutes in 3 weeks, not bad? Great I'd say!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > ... I was worried about costumes ...
> ...


Upps!!! Sorry, misspelled! English is not my native language. CUSTOMS!! :wallbash:


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to rake up an old topic, but do these things come with instructions?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Billtr96sn said:


> Sorry to rake up an old topic, but do these things come with instructions?


Yes they do. It's a small booklet the size of a credit card. Why do you ask?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice choices Kutusov,I've got two Alpha's myself,i remember all the advice you gave me on the first one i bought,mine have been reliable and good time keepers,enjoy your new additions! :yu:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> Nice choices Kutusov,I've got two Alpha's myself,i remember all the advice you gave me on the first one i bought,mine have been reliable and good time keepers,enjoy your new additions! :yu:


Cheers Sam, not new additions, I got these shortly after joining the forum, this is a thread resurrected from the dead! 

I no longer have either of them but I especially miss the GMT coke... maybe a Steinhart coke one of these days ^_^


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Nice choices Kutusov,I've got two Alpha's myself,i remember all the advice you gave me on the first one i bought,mine have been reliable and good time keepers,enjoy your new additions! :yu:
> ...


Ill change,"enjoy your new additions" to..

I hope you enjoyed em,while you had em.. :lol:

I need to wear my glasses.......


----------

